# new RN



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

Ozzie finished his RN yesterday at the Champaign, IL shows- with awesome scores of 96 and 97 for the last two legs! Not bad for an eight month old


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Excellent!! Congratulations!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Congrat's! You must be very proud.

I thought you were going to announce that you'd become a nurse


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay!! Congratulations to both of you


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

WooHoo!! Congradulation!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

congratulations! well on the way to a stellar career!
I *almost* went to those shows, except we went dock diving instead. Wish I had known you were going, I know a TON of people who went, I would've had someone say hi to you for me!


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> congratulations! well on the way to a stellar career!
> I *almost* went to those shows, except we went dock diving instead. Wish I had known you were going, I know a TON of people who went, I would've had someone say hi to you for me!



You should have come  Great little show! And tons of goldens


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congrats to little Ozzie!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Way to go Oz-Man!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congrats! Big accomplishment for a baby!


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Congratulations! My RN was a much harder earned title than any other!
Keep going!!


----------

